
Improving GitHub Issue Labels - KKPMW
http://karolis.koncevicius.lt/posts/improving_github_issue_labels/
======
kevsim
In left wondering what the actual pain users are experiencing with labels and
how this actually solves that pain. Hearing things “all issues need to be
assigned a label” makes me think this way of working will cause more pain than
it solves.

I’ve often added/removed labels from the GitHub label set depending on the
project but I’ve never found them fundamentally troublesome

